# sharpening and patina tips



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello i ordered a tojiro shirogami 210mm gyuto. I got a naniwa 3000grit king 1000 and 6000 grit. Wonder about patina and caring tips? And any sharpening tips? And is this a good sharp knife for a home Cook? Shal i buy a Ceramic Rod and hone it?

I se bdl is a knife guru here any tips for me?


----------



## fritz mackrieg (Apr 17, 2014)

Greetings--

1) A properly formed patina will prevent further corrosion; a common technique is to apply blood, raw ground meat, or mustard to the blade road for about 20 minutes followed by a rinse and wipe with a microfiber cloth. Keep an eye out for rust in this process.

2) Sharpening tips: Watch the videos of John from Japanese Knife Imports, on youtube.

3) That knife will not be "sharp" in my sense of the word until it is. . . sharpened. It's a decent enough entry level knife, of course.

4) You've no need to hone on a rod if you have a 6,000 grit stone; just touch-up on that stone from time to time, or strop on newsprint.


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok thank you


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Gonna try to force a Mustard/vinegar/fermented soy/alcohol/olive Oil patina ;-) my grandfather uses this on his Outdoor carbon blades and he heard this from a Norwegian bladesmith. What do you People think about this?

He says one at the time rinse then next thing in that order leave each thing for one hour.


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok Thanks mate. Just hope the knife gets here spon :-D


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Fritz MacKrieg said:


> Greetings--
> 
> 1) A properly formed patina will prevent further corrosion; a common technique is to apply blood, raw ground meat, or mustard to the blade road for about 20 minutes followed by a rinse and wipe with a microfiber cloth. Keep an eye out for rust in this process....


I know nothing about japanese made knives. But down here in the deep south many homeboys rub their carbon steel blades with a potato and allow the blade to set a couple of days in order for the patina to occur. I don't have experience with this. This was just an fyi.


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok Thanks mates


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Can it be harmed by forcing a patina? I want to take best possible care of the knife


----------



## fritz mackrieg (Apr 17, 2014)

kokopuffs said:


> I know nothing about japanese made knives. But down here in the deep south many homeboys rub their carbon steel blades with a potato and allow the blade to set a couple of days in order for the patina to occur. I don't have experience with this. This was just an fyi.


That's interesting! Good to know.


mrbushido said:


> Can it be harmed by forcing a patina? I want to take best possible care of the knife


Only if you are not vigilant -- keep an eye on the steel and if you notice orange rust forming, rinse and wipe it down immediately. If rust remains, you can always remove it (along with any patina) with a rust eraser or some polishing compound.


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok Thanks mates


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok Thanks mates


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Thinking og sanding Down the Black and Thinning it behind the edge to make it less prone to wedging and sticking in say potatoes what do you guys think?


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

There was a post about showing off your steel, I couldn't find it with a quick search but perhaps some of you might have it marked.  There was a chef who showed some amazing patterning he put on his Sabs and how he did it using mustard,

Rick


----------



## kevpenbanc (Jan 18, 2014)

Was it this one ?

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/80300/high-carbon-steel-care-tips#post_466064


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Cool


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

kevpenbanc said:


> Was it this one ?
> 
> http://www.cheftalk.com/t/80300/high-carbon-steel-care-tips#post_466064


That post gave the link to the original http://www.cheftalk.com/t/31929/what-kind-of-knife-do-you-have . Kris I believe is still around, saw so some comments from him that I think were recent.

Rick


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Awesome lokking


----------

